# Why the Radio HeadAches?



## Jaspitler68 (Mar 21, 2020)

Why is there such a headache when it comes to replacing the radio in my Cruze? I supply the dealership with the VIN# from the donor car and they tell me that it will work in my car, yet I take it to get unlocked and they say it won't work in my car. This is the 3rd time that I've done this.....WTH? Is there something that I need to Know that someone is not telling me? So aggravating!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Jaspitler68 said:


> Why is there such a headache when it comes to replacing the radio in my Cruze? I supply the dealership with the VIN# from the donor car and they tell me that it will work in my car, yet I take it to get unlocked and they say it won't work in my car. This is the 3rd time that I've done this.....WTH? Is there something that I need to Know that someone is not telling me? So aggravating!


I think the car audio business is in turmoil right now as these new system topologies evolve. Once things become more standard, and people get more familiar with all the new widgets being used, you will start getting more correct answers again. But right now, things can be quite confusing.

Here's a block diagram I've been studying, trying to figure out how everything fits together. You just about need to be a network engineer.

Doug

(Edit: I think this is for RPO IO5 in the gen1 Cruze.)









.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What part are you replacing? The actual radio module, the display, the HMI? Many modules in these cars can not be programmed and reused in a different car by the dealership. aftermarket solutions may be required


----------

